# Lucky Magazine



## Hlmjmerk (Apr 22, 2004)

What do you think of this magazine? I have to say that this is a new favorite mag of mine. I find it motivates me more than some of fitness magazines do. I want to fit into all those great clothes. Some of them are WAAAAYYYYY!!!! out of my price range, but usually there is a lot of affordable options in there as well. It is just a fun mag.


----------



## Californian (Apr 28, 2004)

I have not read the Lucky mag more than once ... so I can't remember it too well. I think I'll have to check it out again. I don't get motivated fitness-wise since NOTHING in this world feels better than eating ice cream on the couch... ok almost nothing. Seriously, I walk a few times a week and that's it. BUT... I am highly intereested in the fashion and girlie part of the mag.

*---TANGENT WARNING:* YOU ARE NOW ENTERING THE TANGENT ZONE---

That reminds me .... one night I was sitting by the bank in my car under a street light. I was checking out a Glamour mag (heh) as I waited for the ATM. This bum comes along. He asks me to roll down my window and I am scared of him so I pretend not to notice or hear. Then he knocks louder and my heart is pounding. I stupidly rolled down the window about 1/2 an inch and he said, "whatcha got there?" I said, "oh just a girlie magazine." That was the WRONG answer. Apparently he thought by "girly magazine" that I was reading Hustler or Playboy or something. He asked if he could buy it. I said no because I'm not done reading up on the latest fashions. That really threw him for a loop.

*MAJOR TANGENT ZONE NOW CLEARED. YOU MAY PROCEED WITH LIFE .*


----------



## Tinydancer (Apr 28, 2004)

*I love that magazine! Your right about the clothes being way out of range but I love looking at all the hot trends with clothes, makeup etc... * *If you like Lucky you's also like **InStyle too. Check it out.* Originally Posted by *Hlmjmerk* What do you think of this magazine? I have to say that this is a new favorite mag of mine. I find it motivates me more than some of fitness magazines do. I want to fit into all those great clothes. Some of them are WAAAAYYYYY!!!! out of my price range, but usually there is a lot of affordable options in there as well. It is just a fun mag.


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 28, 2004)

I really like Lucky, sometimes they clothes are out of range but you still get some good ideas. I also love the stickys that come so you can flag all the stuff that you like.


----------



## Californian (Apr 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* I really like Lucky, sometimes they clothes are out of range but you still get some good ideas. I also love the stickys that come so you can flag all the stuff that you like. I betcha that guy who invented those stickys is rich.


----------



## FairyRave (Jun 2, 2004)

I love lucky magazine. One day I just got a free issue in the mail and was really excited because I'm a big magazine fiend. I was especially excited because I had never heard of or read the Lucky magazine before. I'm going to be majoring in fashion design/merchandising at the University of the Incarnate Word next fall, and am always looking for fashion magazines. I went to the lucky magazine website and got a one year's subscription to both Allure and Lucky for $20. I am so excited. In just a few years I'm going to be one of the famous designers listed in this magazine. LOL.


----------



## Shoediva (Jun 2, 2004)

Love it, have it since the first issue. great stuff and you can get lots of ideas from it.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 2, 2004)

I love Lucky Magazine. The prices of stuff is high but I usually just get ideas of what is out there and find it at a cheaper price.


----------

